# Anyone in Princeton Area?



## RedSun (Nov 27, 2014)

Just wonder if anyone here is close to Princeton area.... Like to meet and talk about grape vine and wine....


----------



## JohnT (Jan 6, 2015)

I live in Morris County....


----------



## nephils (Jul 21, 2015)

South Jersey, Atlantic County area


----------



## joeswine (Jul 21, 2015)

*South jersey*

I'm down in franklin NJ.....


----------

